# ECT?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried ECT? I would love to know if it helped your anxiety. My doctors are recommending it?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm thinking about this as a last resort, but I'd still say you're fairly young enough to benefit greatly from some sort of therapy first. Also, depending, you might not be worse case scenario, but yea, if your doc thinks so. Perhaps.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow I'm surprised your doctor recommended it. Usually your encouraged try all the different meds, therapy, counseling, and like the above poster said, used as a last resort. Though I would find it interesting to see how others responded to it, I researched it before and remember people having memory problems.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> Wow I'm surprised your doctor recommended it. Usually your encouraged try all the different meds, therapy, counseling, and like the above poster said, used as a last resort.


I'm down to my last resort lol.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

Well go for it, I'd do a lot of researching and checking reviews.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm down to my last resort lol.


I would be curious to know what medications and therapies you have tried...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Caedmon said:


> I would be curious to know what medications and therapies you have tried...


Therapy techniques really don't work for me. Can't focus. I've tried zoloft, effexor, xanax, luvox, zyprexa, latuda, pristiq, klonopin, etc.


----------

